# Bulk Sugar For Brew-pack Brewing. Where In Bne?



## Carbonator (24/10/08)

I been doing some searching, but hard to find it cheaper than at the Category killing supermarkets @ $2.15 for 3Kg ($0.72 P/Kg).

I can get bags from the processing plant in northern NSW and they want $20 for a 25 Kg bag, I pick-up, ($0.80 P/Kg).  (WTF from the source)? Wholesale places want $30 per bag ($0.84 per Kg)!

So where in Brisbane can I get a 25 Kg bag at the right price, which should be about $10?

I also want to know if raw sugar, containing Molasses, is OK to ferment in these brew-pack mixes?


----------



## staggalee (24/10/08)

Carbonator said:


> I been doing some searching, but hard to find it cheaper than at the Category killing supermarkets @ $2.15 for 3Kg ($0.72 P/Kg).
> 
> I can get bags from the processing plant in northern NSW and they want $20 for a 25 Kg bag, I pick-up, ($0.80 P/Kg).  (WTF from the source)? Wholesale places want $30 per bag ($0.84 per Kg)!
> 
> ...


I`m not sure of what you`re saying there- you want to buy a 25kg. bag of sugar for brewing?
Is that right?

staggalee.


----------



## Carbonator (24/10/08)

staggalee said:


> I`m not sure of what you`re saying there- you want to buy a 25kg. bag of sugar for brewing?
> Is that right?
> 
> staggalee.



You asked the rant;

Yep, I am after saving every cent I can. I'm hoping that buying a 25Kg bag when doing 3 ferments at once will save me give money for nothing to people not actually doing the work to earn my cash I paid tax on. Not intending on offending retailers, but I'm just as greedy too and I go to work for me not you!

So 1.5 Kgs per ferment will see me out for 6 months.

So where can I get it cheaper that the category killing supermarkets?


----------



## staggalee (24/10/08)

Don`t know, I`m afraid.
Could you give us a look at the recipe you will be putting 1.5 kg. sugar into, anyway?

staggalee.


----------



## Adamt (24/10/08)

:icon_vomit:


----------



## reviled (24/10/08)

Adamt said:


> :icon_vomit:



+1

Sorry  

Brewing shouldnt really be about saving money, cos youre allready saving so much! you should highly consider looking to spend a bit more per brew and have a better end result... For example, DME instead of sugar will give you a much better beer imo, you can buy 20kg Sacks of it fairly cheap over there, off of Bintani...


----------



## staggalee (24/10/08)

Well, I wasn`t going to say anything,..............
Diplomatic, that`s the word for me :excl: 

staggalee.


----------



## bigfridge (24/10/08)

Carbonator said:


> I been doing some searching, but hard to find it cheaper than at the Category killing supermarkets @ $2.15 for 3Kg ($0.72 P/Kg).
> 
> I can get bags from the processing plant in northern NSW and they want $20 for a 25 Kg bag, I pick-up, ($0.80 P/Kg).  (WTF from the source)? Wholesale places want $30 per bag ($0.84 per Kg)!
> 
> ...




Short answer is that you won't do any better than the supermarkets. To get close to the price they sell for you need to buy at least 100 tonnes.

Don't believe me ? Just call Sugar Australia's National Sales office on 1300 134 568


----------



## reviled (24/10/08)

bigfridge said:


> Short answer is that you won't do any better than the supermarkets. To get close to the price they sell for you need to buy at least 100 tonnes.
> 
> Don't believe me ? Just call Sugar Australia's National Sales office on 1300 134 568



Thats actually a really good point, just like Dairy (milk bar) owners buy there coca cola from supermarkets when its on special, cos the supermarket sells it cheaper than the Dairy's wholesale prices...


----------



## staggalee (24/10/08)

bigfridge said:


> Short answer is that you won't do any better than the supermarkets. To get close to the price they sell for you need to buy at least 100 tonnes.
> 
> Don't believe me ? Just call Sugar Australia's National Sales office on 1300 134 568


Yeah, when you think about it, it probably wouldn`t be worth getting 100 tons in, the freight would be the killer there.  

staggalee.
Better to use malt after all.


----------



## Carbonator (24/10/08)

staggalee said:


> Could you give us a look at the recipe you will be putting 1.5 kg. sugar into, anyway?



I find drinking 5% beer and my "Chinese" bladder are not good for sleep. I am assuming 1.5Kg of sugar in the fermenter with the common brew-pack gives me about 7%. It feels like it anyway!



reviled said:


> you should highly consider looking to spend a bit more per brew and have a better end result... For example, DME instead of sugar will give you a much better beer imo, you can buy 20kg Sacks of it fairly cheap over there, off of Bintani...



I will inquire and see what is on offer!

Then giving it more thought - *no spare time*, just want to drink anything alcoholic to get drunk between shifts and whilst tinkering at home with non-brewing related projects. (making 4wd components, raising kids, fishing, 4WD'ing, home renovations, replying to emails, sleep(?), stopping all that to eat food). After the first couple of schooners, my sense begin to dull, so my requirements for a splendid AG brew are non-existant! I wish I had the time tho!



bigfridge said:


> Short answer is that you won't do any better than the supermarkets.



OK, that will satisfy me for an answer.


----------



## reviled (24/10/08)

Carbonator said:


> I will inquire and see what is on offer!
> 
> Then giving it more thought - *no spare time*, just want to drink anything alcoholic to get drunk between shifts and whilst tinkering at home with non-brewing related projects. (making 4wd components, raising kids, fishing, 4WD'ing, home renovations, replying to emails, sleep(?), stopping all that to eat food). After the first couple of schooners, my sense begin to dull, so my requirements for a splendid AG brew are non-existant! I wish I had the time tho!



Fair enough, I wasnt implying you should jump straight into AG brews, just saying there are ways you can make your K&K brews a bit more interesting... Its really quite easy, just add Dried Malt extract instead of sugar... Theyre both powder after all...

But if youre happy with the beer youre making thats fine


----------



## Guest Lurker (24/10/08)

reviled said:


> just like Dairy (milk bar) owners buy



Actually in WA at least the more correct translation of "Dairy" is "Deli".

Ah... the days of walking to the corner dairy with 5 c clutched in my hand, looking forward to all the bountiful treats that would be in my 5 c mixed lolly bag.

For you young chaps, lollies ranged from 4 for a cent to a cent each in them days.


----------



## buttersd70 (24/10/08)

Guest Lurker said:


> Ah... the days of walking to the corner dairy with 5 c clutched in my hand, looking forward to all the bountiful treats that would be in my 5 c mixed lolly bag.
> 
> For you young chaps, lollies ranged from 4 for a cent to a cent each in them days.



Stop it, your making me feel old. I remember when prices were like this. :lol:


----------



## Carbonator (24/10/08)

Did a bit more ringing around.

The current market rate for refined sugar is $700 per tone.

I'm guessing the 72.5 c/P/Kg is quite acceptable.

I'll stick with the 3Kg packets for now.


----------



## Pollux (24/10/08)

buttersd70 said:


> Stop it, your making me feel old. I remember when prices were like this. :lol:



So do I, and I'm only 25.....


As for Sugaz vs Other adjuncts.... I tasted a bottle each from two different batches last night, one 2 months old Coopers Real Ale + 1kg Brewing sugar vs 3 week old coopers RA + 1kg BE1 + 500g LDME......

I am never going back to brewing sugar.....


----------



## Mantis (24/10/08)

Tarzan jubes used to be 4 for a penny


Ok, now I'll go warm up the water bottle and have a lie down


----------

